# Chris Hemsworth to play Hulk Hogan



## Scarlett Johansson (Apr 25, 2020)

https://people.com/movies/chris-hemsworth-on-playing-hulk-hogan-in-upcoming-biopic-im-just-fascinated-by-wrestling/
		


I had completely forgotten about this but they're still going ahead with it for some reason? 

Chris Hemsworth is going to play Hulk Hogan. Imagine having to learn an American accent. Imagine having to learn the Hulk Hogan way of speaking. If he pulls this off successfully give him a damn Oscar. 

Amy Adams or Amy Schumer would have been perfect choices for Tonya Harding......

Anyway I hope that they include Pastamania and his Baywatch episode


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 25, 2020)

But he's not a REAL AMERICAN, BROTHER!


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Apr 25, 2020)

He can't be Thor and the Hulk at the same time. Ridiculous!


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Apr 25, 2020)

The Shadow said:


> But he's not a REAL AMERICAN, BROTHER!



I hope they include the scene where Elvis comes to watch his matches as a youngin like he claimed in his autobiography.


----------



## Diabeetus (Apr 25, 2020)

Here's my list of self-care tips:

Drink plenty of water
Take a jog through your neighborhood
Eat balanced meals
Read _How Things Work_ by Nick Denton, founder of Gawker Media
If you do these four things everyday, I guarantee you'll be feeling happier and healthier.


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 25, 2020)

jellycar said:


> I hope they include the scene where Elvis comes to watch his matches as a youngin like he claimed in his autobiography.


Could tie it into an Elvis/WWE Cinematic universe.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Apr 25, 2020)

Anyone on the farms been fortunate enough to eat at one of his restaurants?


----------



## Tim Buckley (Apr 25, 2020)

jellycar said:


> Anyone on the farms been fortunate enough to eat at one of his restaurants?


Nobody here is older than 20 so no


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Apr 25, 2020)

Diabeetus said:


> Here's my list of self-care tips:
> 
> Drink plenty of water
> Take a jog through your neighborhood
> ...


Also, eat your vitamins, drink your milk and say your prayers to The Big Man Upstairs


----------



## Twitter Hate Mob (Apr 25, 2020)

The Shadow said:


> But he's not a REAL AMERICAN, BROTHER!



THAT DON'T MATTER BROTHER DUDE JACK - CAN HE SQUEEZE SOMEONE WITH THOSE SIX INCH PYTHONS AND DROP A 300 LB LEG BROTHER BROTHER

I hope they cover his acting career, there are people out there who've never heard of Suburban Commando or Santa With Muscles.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Apr 30, 2020)

Diabeetus said:


> Here's my list of self-care tips:
> 
> Drink plenty of water
> Take a jog through your neighborhood
> ...


Nigga best be trolling


----------



## XYZpdq (Apr 30, 2020)

Diabeetus said:


> Here's my list of self-care tips:
> 
> Drink plenty of water
> Take a jog through your neighborhood
> ...


THOSE AREN'T THE DEMANDMENTS OF HULKAMANIA BROTHER JACK DUDE


----------



## BeboRefugee (May 15, 2020)

I need a cinematic recreation of the Gawker sex tape

haha.


----------



## Niggernerd (May 15, 2020)

Diabeetus said:


> Take a jog through your neighborhood


Not this time craKKKa


----------



## Dom Cruise (May 15, 2020)

Can't for his "Oscar" moment scene of him recreating the time Hulk Hogan filmed himself in a hospital bathroom and said "They said I had, they said I had to take a steamer"


----------



## Kornheiser (May 15, 2020)

I hope they show him not putting over Sting since he wasn’t tan.


----------

